# Mornings and Whining



## Olive'smom (Nov 21, 2012)

My dear Mr. Olive is about 6 1/2 months now and doing great in almost every way. He barks very rarely, is calm and easy to manage, and knows some fun tricks - overall I have few complaints. However, I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to alter his morning behavior. Here's the story:

On weekdays my gf and I get up for work around 7. After our alarms start going off at 6:45, Olive knows we're up and starts putting his paws up on the bed and sometimes whining. Our method in the past with whining (in the expen, when we leave him in a room, etc) has been to simply ignore him, which has worked pretty well. But in the mornings we can't really ignore him. What he wants is either for us to bring him up into the bed (he's too small to jump up) or for us to get out of bed. I hate to reward his whining, but when I have to start getting ready for work, I can't just wait for him to stop! I try to wait till he's been quiet for at least 60 seconds, but it doesn't always happen that way. 

On the weekends, it's even worse. He's like an alarm clock set to 7:30AM. He starts whining right on cue every time. As soon as he hears us moving around more he ramps it up and starts launching himself at the bed, hoping we'll pick him up. Now, I know he's not that hungry (we usually feed him around 8:30), doesn't have to pee (he has a wee wee pad) and generally fine. How can I every have a dog that lets me sleep in? The only method we've found to work is to wait till he's quiet, then put him in the bed with us, and he'll often just go back to sleep. But sometimes he's too dirty for the bed. Anybody dealt with something like this before? Thanks!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Havanese are people dogs and soon enough he will be big enough to jump right up on that bed and give you kisses. You could add steps to the side of your bed. Mine wake me up every day at 6:30. They need to go out and go potty. I have piddle pads for them but I never discourage them telling me they want to go outside. I haven't sleep in for years. Once I'm awake I'm up.You could put a cover on your bed. I like mine sleeping with me. And i cant stand a crying puppy.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Sleep is important to me. I have Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and I need it or I start getting symptomatic. Puppyhood was hard on me. Once Brody was big enough and reliable enough I let him start sleeping in the bed with me. Once that started, Brody started sleeping in MUCH later. No more early rising for us.

I have no doubt that if I hadn't moved him to my bed, we'd still be getting up early.

I have a step stool next to my bed so he can get up and down easily. If he needs to go to the washroom he can easily get down and go do his business and come back. With this set up, he'd stay in bed with me until the afternoon if I didn't feel like getting up.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Same here. Moving onto our bed made all the difference. Our pup will sleep in as late as we want. However, once we move indicating we're slightly awake, it's kisses and head on the pillow next to us until we actually get up. 

Now, that doesn't work for our cat, but she just wants food as soon as first light strikes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Olive'smom said:


> My dear Mr. Olive is about 6 1/2 months now and doing great in almost every way. He barks very rarely, is calm and easy to manage, and knows some fun tricks - overall I have few complaints. However, I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to alter his morning behavior. Here's the story:
> 
> On weekdays my gf and I get up for work around 7. After our alarms start going off at 6:45, Olive knows we're up and starts putting his paws up on the bed and sometimes whining. Our method in the past with whining (in the expen, when we leave him in a room, etc) has been to simply ignore him, which has worked pretty well. But in the mornings we can't really ignore him. What he wants is either for us to bring him up into the bed (he's too small to jump up) or for us to get out of bed. I hate to reward his whining, but when I have to start getting ready for work, I can't just wait for him to stop! I try to wait till he's been quiet for at least 60 seconds, but it doesn't always happen that way.
> 
> On the weekends, it's even worse. He's like an alarm clock set to 7:30AM. He starts whining right on cue every time. As soon as he hears us moving around more he ramps it up and starts launching himself at the bed, hoping we'll pick him up. Now, I know he's not that hungry (we usually feed him around 8:30), doesn't have to pee (he has a wee wee pad) and generally fine. How can I every have a dog that lets me sleep in? The only method we've found to work is to wait till he's quiet, then put him in the bed with us, and he'll often just go back to sleep. But sometimes he's too dirty for the bed. Anybody dealt with something like this before? Thanks!


Kodi didn't let us sleep as a puppy either. And since he is crated at night, he DOES need to get up and pee in the morning. So we have gotten in the habit of getting up to let him pee around 6:00 (that's when Dave gets up on week days anyway) then he gets into bed with me and sleeps another hour. On weekends, he'll sleep as long as we want, once he's had a chance to pee, and I figure that's only fair. I use the opportunity to go, myself!<g>

The nice thing about Havanese is that they are small enough to fit in the kitchen sink. So we just don't let him get dirty enough that having him in the bed is a problem.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I hate to admit this, but the other night when I went to bed, I found a tiny stick in the sheets. It came off one of the dogs. Lucy is in charge of getting us up in the mornings. sometimes it's annoying but then I open my eyes and see their cute bed head and they are so happy to see me. so we go out (no fence) and they both pee. Then it's back into the house, wipe eight paws and two chests, and then back to bed...all three of us. Nothing better than snuggling with my puppies...well my husband if course (but sometimes the dogs more).


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Lola will be 9 months old at the end of the month and still gets me up super early. I always think it's WAY better than when she'd wake me up during the night, but I do look forward to the days when she will sleep in until at least 8am. Also, she is a super light sleeper and wakes up very easily when she hears the slightest sound. We take great naps together and once she is a little bit older I know she'll be sleeping with me during the night  maybe that will keep her from getting up so early. Hopefully as Olive gets older he will want to sleep later too!


----------

